# Mountain Lion caught in Missouri



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

http://mdc.mo.gov/newsroom/young-male-mountain-lion-trapped-released-reynolds-county


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I like the comment "MDC hasn't stocked them here" Like they're fish or something. They're spreading like wildfire in the whole midwest. Maybe you guys will end up with a huntable population.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think they better open it soon. There has been like 10 sightings his year with 3 killed. Funny how they have no money for hog control, but they funds for mountain lion response team


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't realize there have been that many. They've all been spotted in northern Michigan for several years. DNR kept saying no and that people were imagining it. They finally relented saying they do exist and the population has been growing. Doesn't take long in a healthy environment and then all hell is gonna break loose. They play the same game here. Priorities are all screwed up and then panic when they didn't do what should've been done. Typical gov't. goofballs. LOL


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

we have actually had sightings here in virginia,my self included and the vdgif continues to say that their not here in virginia.there claim is that people don't know what they saw or that they are captive lions that have escaped.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bogger01 said:


> captive lions that have escaped.


LOL.. geez.. really...... that's all they could come up with. Are there that mny "captive lions" in Virginia. If there are and two of thm got together you'd then have a wild population more than likely within a year.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

MDC was pretty much the same, way, they cant hide it now with 3 being shot in the last year, and 10 or so spotted or caught on camera.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> MDC was pretty much the same, way, they cant hide it now with 3 being shot in the last year, and 10 or so spotted or caught on camera.


Yeah just seen this on the news yesterday would be a little hard to hide it now for sure.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i wish i could make this stuff up because it makes virginia look bad.lol.i don't know how many captive lions we have aound here but that is what they say.so sad.here is an interesting article i read on this subject.

http://rule-303.blogspot.com/2008/04/mountain-lions-in-virginia-how-theyre.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

An interesting read bogger01, it pretty well sums it all up!!!!!!


----------

